# Where can I find this film?



## Edward Elgar

I borrowed a film called "The Red Violin", but can't find a copy to purchase anywhere. Does anyone else have this film, and if so, where did you get it? It really is one of the best films ever!


----------



## Mr Salek

Brilliant film, I saw it when I was about as young as the boy in it, so I found it hilarious! This may be helpful but it seems widely available on the Internet.


----------

